# Kindle Users: Can you put pirated books on Amazon cloud?



## plug ugly (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying a Kindle Paperwhite. The main reason why I've decided to go for it is because of all the pirate books you can now get.

However, the Paperwhite can only store around 1000 books. I've seen you can store books on Amazon cloud but it says "for Amazon content" on the Kindle advert.

My question is: can I put pirated books on Amazon Cloud?

Thanks

Plug


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 16, 2012)

I would think not, because of potential copyright liability issues.

Pirated books cheats authors out of an income.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm buying the mrs a Nexus for xmas then, instead of the Kindle Fire



equationgirl said:


> Pirated books cheats authors out of an income.


 
Replace authors with pubishers and you'll be right


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 16, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> I'm buying the mrs a Nexus for xmas then, instead of the Kindle Fire
> 
> 
> 
> Replace authors with pubishers and you'll be right


The authors don't get the money though. It's not like the pirates just cut out the middleman publisher and pay the author direct.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 16, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> The authors don't get the money though. It's not like the pirates just cut out the middleman publisher and pay the author direct.


 
No, but in a better system they would.

I've got all militant about this since teaming up with some folks in the 'academic' open access movement, where elsevier etc. really take the piss and the authors see no money


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 16, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> No, but in a better system they would.
> 
> I've got all militant about this since teaming up with some folks in the 'academic' open access movement, where elsevier etc. really take the piss and the authors see no money


Don't even get me started about journals 

Back in the 1980s and early 1990s my dad was asked to write a few articles for journals and got paid for each one, he was scandalised when I told him I got nothing for each of the papers I'd written.

My work takes one sciencedirect package for engineering & materials and it's 90k a year!!!!


----------



## Mapped (Nov 16, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Don't even get me started about journals
> 
> Back in the 1980s and early 1990s my dad was asked to write a few articles for journals and got paid for each one, he was scandalised when I told him I got nothing for each of the papers I'd written.
> 
> My work takes one sciencedirect package for engineering & materials and it's 90k a year!!!!


 
As you probably know we get most of it for free, but the didgital is locked away in a physical environment (if that makes sense). Anyhow even harvard uni have had enough  http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2012/apr/24/harvard-university-journal-publishers-prices

When it get's to that stage you know you've been taking the piss for too long. And I say this as a former (long time ago) Elsevier employee


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 17, 2012)

plug ugly said:


> I'm thinking of buying a Kindle Paperwhite. The main reason why I've decided to go for it is because of all the pirate books you can now get.
> 
> However, the Paperwhite can only store around 1000 books. I've seen you can store books on Amazon cloud but it says "for Amazon content" on the Kindle advert.
> 
> ...


How about instead of being a cunt that expects to get whatever he wants for free, and thereby conning authors out of their rightful income, you actually pay for the products that you want?

There's a stench of self-entitlement that pervades today's society.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 17, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> As you probably know we get most of it for free, but the didgital is locked away in a physical environment (if that makes sense). Anyhow even harvard uni have had enough  http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2012/apr/24/harvard-university-journal-publishers-prices
> 
> When it get's to that stage you know you've been taking the piss for too long. And I say this as a former (long time ago) Elsevier employee


The thing is, as things like peer review board experience and high impact journal publications are seen as essential requirements for progression through the academic ranks, will academic staff _actually_ resign from such journal boards or stop publishing in those journals? I know 10,000 are supposed to have already done so but surely that's a drop in the academic workforce.

I do hope this is the start of a transition to a more sustainable and equitable business model though. If Harvard can kickstart this, fairplay to them.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 17, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> The thing is, as things like peer review board experience and high impact journal publications are seen as essential requirements for progression through the academic ranks, will academic staff _actually_ resign from such journal boards or stop publishing in those journals? I know 10,000 are supposed to have already done so but surely that's a drop in the academic workforce.
> 
> I do hope this is the start of a transition to a more sustainable and equitable business model though. If Harvard can kickstart this, fairplay to them.


 
Do you think that publishers pay for those peer reviews etc.? They don't and often the author has to buy back their own  product. Great business model for the publishers, hence the sky high profit margins


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 17, 2012)

And you are aware that there are thousands of books you can get for free, quite legitimately (including lots of classics)?

http://www.gutenberg.org/


----------



## Mapped (Nov 17, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> And you are aware that there are thousands of books you can get for free, quite legitimately (including lots of classics)?
> 
> http://www.gutenberg.org/


 
Anything before 1923 and has been digitised is fair game in the UK


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 17, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> Do you think that publishers pay for those peer reviews etc.? They don't and often the author has to buy back their own product. Great business model for the publishers, hence the sky high profit margins


I know they don't pay. What I mean is that pressure is applied for academics to comply as they need this kind of experience to progress within the academic career path. It's about the money, it's about the increasingly-competitive process of getting off fixed-term contracts onto a lectureship.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 17, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> I know they don't pay. What I mean is that pressure is applied for academics to comply as they need this kind of experience to progress within the academic career path. It's about the money, it's about the increasingly-competitive process of getting off fixed-term contracts onto a lectureship.


 
Yeah, that's the case now, and it needn't be like that. Why be in thrall to the publishers, especially when a lot of this research is tax payer funded to begin with. It doesn't have to be like this, and the publishers now know this, and they don't like it. It's like the music industry 10 years ago

Things will change, lots of influential people want it to  Hence the Harvard response and that's the tip of the iceberg

Apols for the massive thread derail


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 17, 2012)

Use another cloud service. I use sugarsync, but there are plenty of others. You may not be able to download them straight to the device, but that doesn't matter if you have plenty of books on there.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 17, 2012)

Why does it need to be on amazon cloud? Books are tiny - get Dropbox.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 17, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Why does it need to be on amazon cloud? Books are tiny - get Dropbox.


 
You could even e-mail them to yourself they are so small.


----------



## Santino (Nov 17, 2012)

Remember not to download hardback books as they take up more space.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 17, 2012)

plug ugly said:


> can only store around 1000 books


 
how many books do you read a year?


i don't think  ONLY   is the right  word  to use   with  store  and  one thousand.

it's  not  like  with an mp3 player  where you can  get through  a few hundred in an afternoon


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 17, 2012)

also i  hope  you  find    all the authors email addresses  and    paypal  50p  to the author per bookk.... which  mioght  be expensive  given  you want  over 1000 of them  at a go


----------



## plug ugly (Nov 17, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> How about instead of being a cunt that expects to get whatever he wants for free, and thereby conning authors out of their rightful income, you actually pay for the products that you want?
> 
> There's a stench of self-entitlement that pervades today's society.


 
LOL.


----------



## plug ugly (Nov 17, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> how many books do you read a year?
> 
> 
> i don't think ONLY is the right word to use with store and one thousand.
> ...


 
I liked the idea of having a library at my fingers so I just wanted lots of fiction and non-fiction. 




stuff_it said:


> Why does it need to be on amazon cloud? Books are tiny - get Dropbox.


 

My dropbox is too full. 


--

Anyway I think I'll just wait and find out. I don't really understand how it totally works.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 17, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> How about instead of being a cunt that expects to get whatever he wants for free, and thereby conning authors out of their rightful income, you actually pay for the products that you want?
> 
> There's a stench of self-entitlement that pervades today's society.


 

something for nothing culture in todays broken britain etc.


I've got a large library of second hand a new boughts, over my 30 years on this earth I have bought way more than I have half inched. And I pimp authors I like to people, and if I really enjoy a novel in epub I'll endevour to buy a physical copy.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 17, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> something for nothing culture in todays broken britain etc.
> 
> 
> I've got a large library of second hand a new boughts, over my 30 years on this earth I have bought way more than I have half inched. And I pimp authors I like to people, and if I really enjoy a novel in epub I'll endevour to buy a physical copy.


 
In fairness to you DC, you still associate the physical product with payment - there are many people today who view most digital product as being "free" and making no attempt what so ever to actually buy anything. I'd be willing to bet that if they were asked for a contribution they would look at you as someone from another planet.

This is what amuses me when the chosen career path of many "kids of today" (there, I've said it) seems to be to win Got-Opportunity-X-Knocks-Britain-Factor-Talent Show and pursue a career in the entertainment industry, with no thought to the fact that NO ONE WILL BE BUYING THEIR DAMN SONG - THEY'LL JUST DOWN LOAD IT and they'll end up with sweet FA


----------



## Mapped (Nov 17, 2012)

High Voltage said:


> Ihis is what amuses me when the chosen career path of many "kids of today" (there, I've said it) seems to be to win Got-Opportunity-X-Knocks-Britain-Factor-Talent Show and pursue a career in the entertainment industry, with no thought to the fact that NO ONE WILL BE BUYING THEIR DAMN SONG - THEY'LL JUST DOWN LOAD IT and they'll end up with sweet FA


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 17, 2012)

High Voltage said:


> In fairness to you DC, you still associate the physical product with payment - there are many people today who view most digital product as being "free" and making no attempt what so ever to actually buy anything. I'd be willing to bet that if they were asked for a contribution they would look at you as someone from another planet.
> 
> This is what amuses me when the chosen career path of many "kids of today" (there, I've said it) seems to be to win Got-Opportunity-X-Knocks-Britain-Factor-Talent Show and pursue a career in the entertainment industry, with no thought to the fact that NO ONE WILL BE BUYING THEIR DAMN SONG - THEY'LL JUST DOWN LOAD IT and they'll end up with sweet FA


 

well like people are with vinyls so I am with books.I don't mind reading epubs but theres still something in having the actual text in physical format that you don't get with digi


Bungle73 said:


> And you are aware that there are thousands of books you can get for free, quite legitimately (including lots of classics)?
> 
> http://www.gutenberg.org/


 
Theres also Baen Free Library for lots of old school sci fi and fantasy- a lot of crap in there but some stone classics,the Oz series and so on


----------

